# New and old



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

So late last year I picked up the old bit - a Santos 4 - and today it was joined by something new and shiny - a Sage DTP. They currently sit in different parts of the kitchen but might come together in a 'coffee station' soon..



















The sage is definitely a step up from my little delonghi (although they are a fab 1st machine for under a ton) especially the steam side. New burrs should make the Santos a more than capable partner (due in a couple of weeks) then I just need my instructor to help me learn to drive it all properly









And I mustn't drink too much coffee whilst I'm learning... ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

So glad you upgraded to the Santos - should do the Sage proud.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Nice set up. Give up on the not drinking too much coffee while learning idea. It is unavoidable I'm afraid. All part of the apprenticeship!


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

The Systemic Kid said:


> So glad you upgraded to the Santos - should do the Sage proud.





Jollybean said:


> Nice set up. Give up on the not drinking too much coffee while learning idea. It is unavoidable I'm afraid. All part of the apprenticeship!


The cuisinart was definitely not up to the job, so yes, pleased with the Santos - big, old and ugly meant cheap for me







and I like it's purposeful design

As for too much coffee - the emoji is pretty spot on after 3 stronger than usual brews already today ??? but I'll manage!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I actually really like the shape of the Santos! What a great combo.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Missy said:


> I actually really like the shape of the Santos! What a great combo.


You haven't seen it in person! It's massive.

I started my espresso journey with DTP and Santos 4. It does the job, though dialling in is difficult.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

PPapa said:


> ....It does the job, though dialling in is difficult.


Why is that?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

pgarrish said:


> Why is that?


It's really tiny window of adjustment. I divided a notch into 5 sub-notches and I used around a range of 3 of them. Given there's 20ish notches in total (giving 18 degrees each), you are talking about 3 degrees of adjustment. That's tiny. I found adjusting dose, i.e. going 0.5g more into the basket instead of adjusting grind was easier. If you want to go between brewed and espresso... you'll need to be precise.

That, and grind setting might slip if you don't have enough friction.

I am comparing this against Ceado E37S...


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

Ok, so most of the adjustment is between the clicks I have now? Blimey...


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

pgarrish said:


> Ok, so most of the adjustment is between the clicks I have now? Blimey...


Yeah, keeping it stepped means it's useless for espresso. Sorry.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

Good job it's an easy mod.

I only make espresso though so that will help


----------



## IZ2018 (Jan 16, 2018)

Nice setup.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

Well I've had this setup for a year now. I still haven't modded the Santos, I just leave it at the one setting and vary the beans and dose - some beans just won't play so I don't get them again. Loving the coffee - me and the missus will share a double shot between two lattes, or if I'm on my own (or at the end of the queue) I'll make a double. Always tasty, and since I have a latte with sugar, I probably get away with less-than-perfect brews.

But the upgrade bug has started.... in fact the boss started it.... I have my eyes on an ACS Minima and Niche.... ACS looks to be the easier sell, the wife likes the ugly old Santos - reminds her of me perhaps


----------



## CoffeeZone (Mar 11, 2019)

looks good!


----------



## Confuzzled1234 (Mar 24, 2019)

Nice one, we love our Sage. Does what it needs to for now.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

We only have one issue with the DTP - it's slow to make several milk drinks (which is what we all drink)... The Sage DB is now top of the list though, the boss prefers it's understated styling to all the shiny machines.


----------

